# Alternative to buns



## seabass (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate it when my Q slides off my bun and into my lap.  Warpping it in paper or foil only helps so much.  Sliaces of bread isn't much better.  I've become very happy with my burritos, but it doesn't "feel" like barbecue.  Then I tried slicing Texas toast into a pita-ish pocket but that' cumbersom, time-consuming, and a little dangerous for my thumbs.  I don't want to go all the way to a flatbread.

What is another option for bread so that 3 sides or more could be covered but it still "feels like barbecue?"

My inital solution is a wide peice of bread, like an artisian soughdough, toasted lightly and buttered, then folded in half like a toddler's PBnJ.

I'm really interested in anyone else's clever bread/bun ideas for my sammiches.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure if I understand what your looking for but will give it a shot...

Pita bread

no... not Pain In The A** bread.

Pita pockets work well


----------



## alblancher (Sep 9, 2011)

Take a loaf of french bread, cut the end of  we call it the nose and hollow out.  Just solved your problem!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 9, 2011)

I just take my shirt off or wear a bib.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe you're putting too much emphasis into sauce/wet ingredients when you build your sammies? They can get wicked slippery, and I've had a few like that, myself...in the extreme, they're what I would call a "swimmer" (meat swimming in sauce).

When I build a pulled, shredded or sliced pork, chicken, beef or pastrami sammy for a meal for the entire family and for gatherings, I use crusty french bread...cut into the side almost all the way through, open it up, cram it full of meat, add your onion or other garnish and slice off the desired size you want.

The firmness of the bread offers good stability for a finger food. When you grab onto it, you know you're holding something to wrecken with, and it adds a nice textural contrast to the meat/garnish. If anyone wants sauce, it's on the side for dipping, but is a rare occurrence. I put my main efforts into the meat, seasonings and smoke...juicy, tender, smoky meat...if you finish the meat to perfection, nothing else is needed, IMHO, but we're not saucy Bbq eaters here, either...just never really liked it that way, I guess. I can say I've never had a complaint about my "party sammies" or anything I've put inside them.

Just some food for thought...

Eric


----------



## venture (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG!  Was I supposed to be clean after eating Q?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tiki guy (Sep 9, 2011)

*  I guess some of us just dig in enjoy ...and clean up later ...................*


----------



## shtrdave (Sep 9, 2011)

Use hot dog rolls or hoagie rolls.

Hot dog rolls are much better as when you bite the one side all the stuff doesn't fall out the other side, like round rolls, also good for sloppy joes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2011)

I swear somebody here was doing something like baking rolls with their pulled pork inside.

If anyone else remembers that please speak up, before somebody else thinks I was only dreaming!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2011)

Chef Rob did them and I got to try them when Mrs Scar and I visited. They are awesome

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81649/pork-buns


----------



## chefrob (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL! ya beat me to it gary............damn those are good! damn it gary.........now i need to make me some again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2011)

I knew I wasn't Dreaming it !!!!!

There ya go, Seabass!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Sep 10, 2011)

I always just bring the roll of paper towels out....or sometimes do the 'hunch' like Guy F on Triple D. Although this answer is probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I swear somebody here was doing something like baking rolls with their pulled pork inside.
> 
> If anyone else remembers that please speak up, before somebody else thinks I was only dreaming!!!!
> 
> Bear


*Bear,
Here is another one. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103776/2-20-11-pulled-pork-bread-2-ways*


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 10, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Bear,
> Here is another one. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103776/2-20-11-pulled-pork-bread-2-ways*


Yup---That's another good one by Steve!!! He always came up with good stuff too!!!

Haven't seem him for awhile.

That one's more like for a party!

Thanks JC,

Bear


----------

